# 2015 IECC - Adding exterior doors to existing building envelope



## leothebuilder (Mar 6, 2017)

I have an existing building envelope that contains two tenancies.
One tenancy is to be renovated and this involves two changes to the existing building envelope.
One is where a double entry door is added into an existing run of storefront.
The other is cutting an opening in the rear wall to install an exit door.
Question is of how to address this per IECC 2015.
Upgrade the whole building envelope just because of the addition of these two doors? (30 year old building)
Or just apply prescriptive requirements to these two new doors?
Or is the addition of the two doors minimal enough to consider that the building envelope *is not* being changed?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 6, 2017)

just apply prescriptive requirements to these two new doors
The rear exit door is a safety issue and the double entry door is also improving the exiting 

C101.3 Intent.
This code shall regulate the design and construction of buildings for the effective use and conservation of energy over the useful life of each building. This code is intended to provide flexibility to permit the use of innovative approaches and techniques to achieve this objective. This code is not intended to abridge safety, health or environmental requirements contained in other applicable codes or ordinances.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 6, 2017)

did you adopt Chapter 5?

*2015 IECC
C503.1 General.*
_Alterations_ to any building or structure shall comply with the requirements of the code for new construction. _Alterations_ shall be such that the existing building or structure is no less conforming to the provisions of this code than the existing building or structure was prior to the _alteration_. _Alterations_ to an existing building, building system or portion thereof shall conform to the provisions of this code as those provisions relate to new construction without requiring the unaltered portions of the existing building or building system to comply with this code. _Alterations_ shall not create an unsafe or hazardous condition or overload existing building systems.


----------



## leothebuilder (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you,
That would be my approach as well.
All I need to do now is convince the plan reviewer this approach should be acceptable


----------



## steveray (Mar 6, 2017)

Prescriptive to the 2 doors....Unless it is a change of use or space conditioning....Then it would be 100% compliance as new...

C101.4.4 Change in occupancy or use. Spaces undergoing
a change in occupancy that would result in an increase
in demand for either fossil fuel or electrical energy shall
comply with this code. Where the use in a space changes
from one use in Table C405.5.2(1) or (2) to another use in
Table C405.5.2(1) or (2), the installed lighting wattage
shall comply with Section C405.5.
C101.4.5 Change in space conditioning. Any nonconditioned
space that is altered to become conditioned space
shall be required to be brought into full compliance with
this code.


----------



## leothebuilder (Mar 6, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> did you adopt Chapter 5?
> 
> *2015 IECC
> C503.1 General.*
> _Alterations_ to any building or structure shall comply with the requirements of the code for new construction. _Alterations_ shall be such that the existing building or structure is no less conforming to the provisions of this code than the existing building or structure was prior to the _alteration_. _Alterations_ to an existing building, building system or portion thereof shall conform to the provisions of this code as those provisions relate to new construction without requiring the unaltered portions of the existing building or building system to comply with this code. _Alterations_ shall not create an unsafe or hazardous condition or overload existing building systems.




Yes....am applying chapter 5 
The occupancy does not change.....it was mercantile and remains mercantile occupancy.


----------



## leothebuilder (Mar 6, 2017)

steveray said:


> Prescriptive to the 2 doors....Unless it is a change of use or space conditioning....Then it would be 100% compliance as new...
> 
> C101.4.4 Change in occupancy or use. Spaces undergoing
> a change in occupancy that would result in an increase
> ...




Thank you....occupancy remains the same, no change. Space was and remains conditioned space.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 10, 2017)

We would have the doors meet the prescriptive requirements. I can't imagine someone forcing insulation upgrades on an entire wall if there are just a couple holes being cut into it.


----------



## Meadowbend99 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a similar project, but with a change of occupancy.  They are converting an existing shotgun house to a mercantile space.  They are wanting to replace the front door with a bigger door and replace a window in the back with another door.  They are already planning to update the bathroom to ADA but did not want to replace all their windows, insulation, and electrical.


----------



## steveray (Jan 12, 2018)

Meadowbend99 said:


> I have a similar project, but with a change of occupancy.  They are converting an existing shotgun house to a mercantile space.  They are wanting to replace the front door with a bigger door and replace a window in the back with another door.  They are already planning to update the bathroom to ADA but did not want to replace all their windows, insulation, and electrical.



You would have to have your mechanical engineer do the calcs and prove you are not going to use any more energy....If it is true, shouldn't be too hard to prove...Otherwise you have to update everything...

What's a shotgun house?


----------



## Meadowbend99 (Jan 12, 2018)

They are replacing all the light fixtures in the house with LED's but do not plan to add any new electrical items.  It will be a showcase for custom furniture and set up just like a house, so no new loads.  My big concern is needing to replace all the really cool old windows which give the place character.  Also, they are needing to add a ramp and we're having to relocate the a/c condenser unit.


----------



## steveray (Jan 12, 2018)

If you are not adding any HVAC and you are reducing lighting usage, should be really easy....


----------



## mp25 (Feb 10, 2018)

I always found the statement from C505 - Change of occupancy or Use section at odds with the statement from 503.1 ....alterations to an existing building, building system or portion thereof shall conform to the provisions of this code as those provisions relate to new construction WITHOUT requiring the unaltered portions of the existing building.... to comply with this code

I have the commentary version at another location, so ill explore this a bit more next week, but to me it does not seem reasonable to force someone to change out all their windows, strip all the walls to add insulation, unless those walls will be opened up for other reasons.


----------

